# Uberselectguy calling it quits



## Uberselectguy

As I posted earlier, I drove for Uber to gain knowledge for a start up myself and several others are launching. It's been a year, I no longer feel ill learn anything more about the uber model.

Today I sent my letter to terminate the SC agreement. Already received the " What can we do to keep you" email. I replied, "Don't waste your time as you have wasted mine"

Here are my stats ..

896 total rides. $17,056 in earned income. Hourly wage less than $12.00, before gross expenses.
Rating was 4.91. Five written rider complaints about me, four resolved with no impact.
Worked the Select category, primarily in the city of San Francisco.
Added a tad over 24,000 miles to my car, it's fully depreciated so not a big hit.
Four new tires, three oil changes and countless car washes. I new small dent in pax door.
After all is said and done, after all expenses ( including a 2 million dollar umbrella policy ), additional $35 a month for auto insurance for ride share, and small misc receipts for this and that 

I actually made $5513 for the duration. That's really pitiful considering the hours spent, exposure to germs and bad pax hygiene, heightened exposure to liability, traffic, countless hours of pax ignorance, pissy notes from UBER,. I could go on, you all get the point.

The experience has given me plenty to talk about, laugh about and certainly appreciate what UBER does to its drivers.

I think Travis and his executive team are a disgrace. They typify the "me,my,mine" mentality that I've witnessed over the years. No regard for anyone other than themselves and their stock options.

Upside, UBER will collapse one way or another. More than likely from driver, political pressure.


----------



## part-timer

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## UberHammer

Uberselectguy said:


> Upside, UBER will collapse one way or another. More than likely from driver, political pressure.


I have to agree with this. It will collapse for the same reason pyramid schemes do. Eventually there's not enough new people signing up to keep the scheme going. Yes it's true Uber seems to be able to sign people up to drive at will, but that's also why pyramid schemes work in the early stages. Even though 320 million people in the US makes for a large pool of new drivers, like every number, 320 million is a finite amount. Uber will eventually reach a point where there are too few drivers willing to give the Uber scheme a try anymore. You can't build a long term successful business model on Uber's ridiculous turn over rate. It does however make for some early short term success... just like a pyramid scheme.


----------



## Transportador

Very cool that you know when to get out! I too will quit once my reserve is met...


----------



## cb80907

Best of luck on leaving Uber. I'm out the door with Lyft in a few weeks myself. It's been a long year...


----------



## daniel mondello

Perfect more for me


----------



## cb80907

daniel mondello said:


> Perfect more for me


Be my guest. I don't see either company ever listening to us drivers. It's especially not worth it driving in Colorado.


----------



## Lag Monkey

I was left broke af and a bit worse of after my year of uber. The company is everything you described, I wouldn't be surprised if it collapses under its own erroneous sense of invincibility. Uber will be a case study one day on how you have to keep workers happy or they will tear you down


----------



## cb80907

Lag Monkey said:


> I was left broke af and a bit worse of after my year of uber. The company is everything you described, I wouldn't be surprised if it collapses under its own erroneous sense of invincibility. Uber will be a case study one day on how you have to keep workers happy or they will tear you down


I know the feeling. Driving literally drove me into bankruptcy. I don't imagine Lyft or Uber lasting more than a few years at this rate. They're not good to their people at all.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Yet the pax speak of Uber as if it were a religious icon, with a glazed far away look in their eyes.


----------



## cb80907

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yet the pax speak of Uber as if it were a religious icon, with a glazed far away look in their eyes.


Same exact case for Lyft. If only these passengers for Lyft and Uber really knew the truth...


----------



## UberHammer

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yet the pax speak of Uber as if it were a religious icon, with a glazed far away look in their eyes.


Of course they do. They're paying a fraction of what the ride should really cost if the driver was compensated fairly.


----------



## Choochie

Uber is running tons of commercials here touting the greatness of being a driver-they certainly are stepping up the marketing.


----------



## Uberselectguy

Choochie said:


> Uber is running tons of commercials here touting the greatness of being a driver-they certainly are stepping up the marketing.


Uber is having to pour more and more money into media ads to get drivers to work for them. The only way the company can survive is by over saturation of drivers. The fall out rate is high, uber is losing ground. Wall Street is dim on Uber, calling it a failed company already and before the IPO.

The whole Uber model is built on milking the drivers into non profitability to maximize Ubers take. No company can sustain this reckless mode of operation.

Little by little the word is out there, Uber is being demonized.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yet the pax speak of Uber as if it were a religious icon, with a glazed far away look in their eyes.


That is because we, the drivers, are the most wonderful people on God's good earth.


----------



## Choochie

All Wall Street and anyone else has to do is read all the fallout on this forum among many other internet articles, sites, headlines, etc. I don't think Uber can keep this their dirty little secret.


----------



## Smokenburn

two weeks and I have deleted the app.


----------



## Minks

UberHammer said:


> I have to agree with this. It will collapse for the same reason pyramid schemes do. Eventually there's not enough new people signing up to keep the scheme going. Yes it's true Uber seems to be able to sign people up to drive at will, but that's also why pyramid schemes work in the early stages. Even though 320 million people in the US makes for a large pool of new drivers, like every number, 320 million is a finite amount. Uber will eventually reach a point where there are too few drivers willing to give the Uber scheme a try anymore. You can't build a long term successful business model on Uber's ridiculous turn over rate. It does however make for some early short term success... just like a pyramid scheme.


Good point!! Über said hey have 200,000 driver and a something like a 85% driver turnover rate? Yea, they are going to exhaust their driver supply in 5 years or less. Wow!!


----------



## Uberselectguy

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yet the pax speak of Uber as if it were a religious icon, with a glazed far away look in their eyes.


Yes, sort of the same following the Blackberry phone had. People swore by it, thought IPhone was junk. Then, Blackberry didn't adapt, their operating platform started to destroy their reputation. Then the competition started eating away at their revenues, desperately Blackberry countered by lowering prices to the point that subcontractors could no longer provide parts at a profit. Subcontractors fell off the supply chain, then Blackberry replaced them with low quality, Chinese sourced subs. The Blackberry became problematic, unreliable.
There was a time a few years ago when Blackberry ( NASDAQ. BBRY ) traded north of $80.00 a share. Today, you can buy all you want to lose for $7.50 a share. I'm one of those that shorted the stock, one of my all time best shorts.

Does this story sound familiar? Have an Uber ring to it? Passengers are blind to the corporate dysfunction of Uber, for as long as the ride is cheap they'll praise Uber. They do the same with everything else cheap, but they don't add a cent to profitability. The last thing you want as a service company is a business model patterned after cheap. Works in retail, not service. Just ask anyone who invested in yahoo versus Google. Yahoo had a following of cheap, low dollar advertisers versus the pricey Google platform.

It didn't take a graduate degree for me to figure out that Uber is sinking. They have this vision of replacing all of the drivers with driverless cars. My god, what a pipe dream. Imagine a fleet of expensive cars, insurance costs, liability exposure and the rest. Uber actually thinks they can reshape their business model. Yet, everything is based on cheap riders. No no no. What a catastrophic failure they are walking into.

Maybe Uber will be my new short sale of the century. If they ever make it to IPO, I'll wait for the boneheads to over buy the stock, then like a great white shark I'll pounce and take a chunk of shorted stock. Only thing left will be the echoes of screams and blood trails in the sea.

It will be comical when they compare Uber to Enron, and I'll be laughing the loudest.


----------



## 331303

^^ honestly I can't wait to see that day ^^


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uberselectguy said:


> Yes, sort of the same following the Blackberry phone had. People swore by it, thought IPhone was junk. Then, Blackberry didn't adapt, their operating platform started to destroy their reputation. Then the competition started eating away at their revenues, desperately Blackberry countered by lowering prices to the point that subcontractors could no longer provide parts at a profit. Subcontractors fell off the supply chain, then Blackberry replaced them with low quality, Chinese sourced subs. The Blackberry became problematic, unreliable.
> There was a time a few years ago when Blackberry ( NASDAQ. BBRY ) traded north of $80.00 a share. Today, you can buy all you want to lose for $7.50 a share. I'm one of those that shorted the stock, one of my all time best shorts.
> 
> Does this story sound familiar? Have an Uber ring to it? Passengers are blind to the corporate dysfunction of Uber, for as long as the ride is cheap they'll praise Uber. They do the same with everything else cheap, but they don't add a cent to profitability. The last thing you want as a service company is a business model patterned after cheap. Works in retail, not service. Just ask anyone who invested in yahoo versus Google. Yahoo had a following of cheap, low dollar advertisers versus the pricey Google platform.
> 
> It didn't take a graduate degree for me to figure out that Uber is sinking. They have this vision of replacing all of the drivers with driverless cars. My god, what a pipe dream. Imagine a fleet of expensive cars, insurance costs, liability exposure and the rest. Uber actually thinks they can reshape their business model. Yet, everything is based on cheap riders. No no no. What a catastrophic failure they are walking into.
> 
> Maybe Uber will be my new short sale of the century. If they ever make it to IPO, I'll wait for the boneheads to over buy the stock, then like a great white shark I'll pounce and take a chunk of shorted stock. Only thing left will be the echoes of screams and blood trails in the sea.
> 
> It will be comical when they compare Uber to Enron, and I'll be laughing the loudest.


I'll need lessons as to how to short a stock.
I'm completely ignorant as to the ways of Wall Street.


----------



## Lack9133

cb80907 said:


> Same exact case for Lyft. If only these passengers for Lyft and Uber really knew the truth...


Question is, how do we inform the public of the truth?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lack9133 said:


> Question is, how do we inform the public of the truth?


The public doesn't care about truth.
They only want bread and circus.


----------



## Lack9133

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The public doesn't care about truth.
> They only want bread and circus.


I understand what you are saying but from what I have seen on social media, I think the public is more open to what Uber really is more so than they were two years ago when Uber could do no wrong.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lack9133 said:


> I understand what you are saying but from what I have seen on social media, I think the public is more open to what Uber really is more so than they were two years ago when Uber could do no wrong.


To a degree.
I drive a cab in a .75 Uber market. 
The only thing the public here cares about is saving $1.75 per mile.


----------



## Lack9133

TwoFiddyMile said:


> To a degree.
> I drive a cab in a .75 Uber market.
> The only thing the public here cares about is saving $1.75 per mile.


Oh I get that. I just feel the negative publicity is starting to catch up with them. People like the rates, but are starting to dislike the company as a whole. I talk to my taxi passengers about it all day. People get so mad at me when they ask why I don't work for Uber and I tell them I do, but only when it's surcharging. When they start to realize that drivers are only making themselves available on the platforms that are charging the most, they feel ripped off and start appreciating the old taxi pricing model.


----------



## Huberis

TwoFiddyMile said:


> To a degree.
> I drive a cab in a .75 Uber market.
> The only thing the public here cares about is saving $1.75 per mile.


They care about themselves. 
.75/mile is criminal.


----------



## Transportador

Hi Uberselectguy, did you get to drive your Benz for Select only? I asked Uber and they said no in the SF market. I'm trying to save my C class for Select only and use another car for X.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Uberselectguy said:


> Yes, sort of the same following the Blackberry phone had. People swore by it, thought IPhone was junk. Then, Blackberry didn't adapt, their operating platform started to destroy their reputation. Then the competition started eating away at their revenues, desperately Blackberry countered by lowering prices to the point that subcontractors could no longer provide parts at a profit. Subcontractors fell off the supply chain, then Blackberry replaced them with low quality, Chinese sourced subs. The Blackberry became problematic, unreliable.
> There was a time a few years ago when Blackberry ( NASDAQ. BBRY ) traded north of $80.00 a share. Today, you can buy all you want to lose for $7.50 a share. I'm one of those that shorted the stock, one of my all time best shorts.
> 
> Does this story sound familiar? Have an Uber ring to it? Passengers are blind to the corporate dysfunction of Uber, for as long as the ride is cheap they'll praise Uber. They do the same with everything else cheap, but they don't add a cent to profitability. The last thing you want as a service company is a business model patterned after cheap. Works in retail, not service. Just ask anyone who invested in yahoo versus Google. Yahoo had a following of cheap, low dollar advertisers versus the pricey Google platform.
> 
> It didn't take a graduate degree for me to figure out that Uber is sinking. They have this vision of replacing all of the drivers with driverless cars. My god, what a pipe dream. Imagine a fleet of expensive cars, insurance costs, liability exposure and the rest. Uber actually thinks they can reshape their business model. Yet, everything is based on cheap riders. No no no. What a catastrophic failure they are walking into.
> 
> Maybe Uber will be my new short sale of the century. If they ever make it to IPO, I'll wait for the boneheads to over buy the stock, then like a great white shark I'll pounce and take a chunk of shorted stock. Only thing left will be the echoes of screams and blood trails in the sea.
> 
> It will be comical when they compare Uber to Enron, and I'll be laughing the loudest.


UberSelectGuy, you're a very good writer. Props.


----------



## Uberselectguy

Transportador said:


> Hi Uberselectguy, did you get to drive your Benz for Select only? I asked Uber and they said no in the SF market. I'm trying to save my C class for Select only and use another car for X.


Yes, I used the S550 strictly in the Select category and only used it for X to qualify for Select. I was real picky of riders, especially while qualifying. If the pax looked like pig pen, cancel I would do.


----------



## Uberselectguy

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'll need lessons as to how to short a stock.
> I'm completely ignorant as to the ways of Wall Street.


Shorting shares of stock is easy. After you have done your due diligence and conclude the subject shares are likely to fall, you initiate the short position. Most all brokerages have the drop down menu for when you want to trade. On that drop down, you will see BUY, SELL, SELL SHORT, BUY TO COVER SHORT. Once you have shorted, you will see an addition in $$$ to your account cash. This is from "selling stock", in this case stock you don't actually own but borrowed in order to short it. Even though you have the additional cash, you have an offset called "short stock reserve" which offsets. Basically, don't go running out thinking you can buy that new Bentley.

Once the shorted stock has reached your objective, say 20 dollars down, you then choose the option to "Buy to cover". The profit is the difference between what you sold the stock for, and what you borrowed it back for.

My shorts as of late are in the solar power sector, energy sector and some brick and mortar retail ( Sears, Best Buy Ect ).

The adage I like is, stocks go up slow but come down fast.


----------



## OBwan

cb80907 said:


> Best of luck on leaving Uber. I'm out the door with Lyft in a few weeks myself. It's been a long year...


I'm waiting for my background check. What's the "reserve" all about? Can someone explain?


----------



## black dynamite

Uberselectguy said:


> As I posted earlier, I drove for Uber to gain knowledge for a start up myself and several others are launching. It's been a year, I no longer feel ill learn anything more about the uber model.
> 
> Today I sent my letter to terminate the SC agreement. Already received the " What can we do to keep you" email. I replied, "Don't waste your time as you have wasted mine"
> 
> Here are my stats ..
> 
> 896 total rides. $17,056 in earned income. Hourly wage less than $12.00, before gross expenses.
> Rating was 4.91. Five written rider complaints about me, four resolved with no impact.
> Worked the Select category, primarily in the city of San Francisco.
> Added a tad over 24,000 miles to my car, it's fully depreciated so not a big hit.
> Four new tires, three oil changes and countless car washes. I new small dent in pax door.
> After all is said and done, after all expenses ( including a 2 million dollar umbrella policy ), additional $35 a month for auto insurance for ride share, and small misc receipts for this and that
> 
> I actually made $5513 for the duration. That's really pitiful considering the hours spent, exposure to germs and bad pax hygiene, heightened exposure to liability, traffic, countless hours of pax ignorance, pissy notes from UBER,. I could go on, you all get the point.
> 
> The experience has given me plenty to talk about, laugh about and certainly appreciate what UBER does to its drivers.
> 
> I think Travis and his executive team are a disgrace. They typify the "me,my,mine" mentality that I've witnessed over the years. No regard for anyone other than themselves and their stock options.
> 
> Upside, UBER will collapse one way or another. More than likely from driver, political pressure.


I hope you're right!


----------



## black dynamite

Choochie said:


> Uber is running tons of commercials here touting the greatness of being a driver-they certainly are stepping up the marketing.


I especially like the one where the driver looks down at his phone and it says, total earnings: $660. Ahhhhhhhh! Guess I'll call it a day! Lol!


----------



## Choochie

black dynamite said:


> I especially like the one where the driver looks down at his phone and it says, total earnings: $660. Ahhhhhhhh! Guess I'll call it a day! Lol!


Yup that's it - that's the one they are running here. Money for the things you like to do, time to do those things (family, etc.) Yeah sounds about right.


----------



## black dynamite

Choochie said:


> Yup that's it - that's the one they are running here. Money for the things you like to do, time to do those things (family, etc.) Yeah sounds about right.


UBER COMMERCIAL (reality): Driver comes home after UBERING for seven days straight. Eyes, bloodshot, face, unshaven, clothes disshoveled and wreaking of oder. Empty REDBULL cans hit the pavement as he exits his vehicle. He looks down at his cell phone- earnings for the week: $660! In disgust he slams his phone to the ground while his wife, standing in the doorway screams, "WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN???!!!"


----------



## Transportador

Uberselectguy said:


> Yes, I used the S550 strictly in the Select category and only used it for X to qualify for Select. I was real picky of riders, especially while qualifying. If the pax looked like pig pen, cancel I would do.


So you accept or not depending on the requests right? Or was your driver app set to Select only somehow? Thanks


----------



## Transportador

black dynamite said:


> UBER COMMERCIAL (reality): Driver comes home after UBERING for seven days straight. Eyes, bloodshot, face, unshaven, clothes disshoveled and wreaking of oder. Empty REDBULL cans hit the pavement as he exits his vehicle. He looks down at his cell phone- earnings for the week: $660! In disgust he slams his phone to the ground while his wife, standing in the doorway screams, "WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN???!!!"


So funny! Thank you


----------



## Uberselectguy

Transportador said:


> So you accept or not depending on the requests right? Or was your driver app set to Select only somehow? Thanks


I generally only got select pings, rarely an x ride request. I cherry picked the select rides. No sense driving five miles for a four block ride. This is why I called first and got the destination.


----------



## stuber

cb80907 said:


> Same exact case for Lyft. If only these passengers for Lyft and Uber really knew the truth...


"The truth? You can't handle the truth."

People love a good scam, as long as they feel they're getting the better end of it.


----------



## Muki

Uberselectguy said:


> They have this vision of replacing all of the drivers with driverless cars. My god, what a pipe dream. Imagine a fleet of expensive cars, insurance costs, liability exposure and the rest. Uber actually thinks they can reshape their business model. Yet, everything is based on cheap riders. No no no. What a catastrophic failure they are walking into.


And what if someone pukes in a driverless car. How exactly does this work? Will the cars have an automatic puke detector so that the car goes offline and returns back to the maintenance facility for cleanup? Or will it just keep driving around all day with the backseat covered in sick?


----------



## black dynamite

Muki said:


> And what if someone pukes in a driverless car. How exactly does this work? Will the cars have an automatic puke detector so that the car goes offline and returns back to the maintenance facility for cleanup? Or will it just keep driving around all day with the backseat covered in sick?


Too damn funny!!!


----------



## SECOTIME

Travis K is like an evil, more cut throat version of bill gates.. Every time someone gets a ride its like buying a piece of software , volume volume volume..

Bill gates amassaed great weath due to the shear volume of sales over a long period of time. Persoanl net worth of like 80 billion..god I hope Travis doesn't get that damn wealthy...


----------



## Optimus Uber

Uberselectguy said:


> Yes, sort of the same following the Blackberry phone had. People swore by it, thought IPhone was junk. Then, Blackberry didn't adapt, their operating platform started to destroy their reputation. Then the competition started eating away at their revenues, desperately Blackberry countered by lowering prices to the point that subcontractors could no longer provide parts at a profit. Subcontractors fell off the supply chain, then Blackberry replaced them with low quality, Chinese sourced subs. The Blackberry became problematic, unreliable.
> There was a time a few years ago when Blackberry ( NASDAQ. BBRY ) traded north of $80.00 a share. Today, you can buy all you want to lose for $7.50 a share. I'm one of those that shorted the stock, one of my all time best shorts.
> 
> Does this story sound familiar? Have an Uber ring to it? Passengers are blind to the corporate dysfunction of Uber, for as long as the ride is cheap they'll praise Uber. They do the same with everything else cheap, but they don't add a cent to profitability. The last thing you want as a service company is a business model patterned after cheap. Works in retail, not service. Just ask anyone who invested in yahoo versus Google. Yahoo had a following of cheap, low dollar advertisers versus the pricey Google platform.
> 
> It didn't take a graduate degree for me to figure out that Uber is sinking. They have this vision of replacing all of the drivers with driverless cars. My god, what a pipe dream. Imagine a fleet of expensive cars, insurance costs, liability exposure and the rest. Uber actually thinks they can reshape their business model. Yet, everything is based on cheap riders. No no no. What a catastrophic failure they are walking into.
> 
> Maybe Uber will be my new short sale of the century. If they ever make it to IPO, I'll wait for the boneheads to over buy the stock, then like a great white shark I'll pounce and take a chunk of shorted stock. Only thing left will be the echoes of screams and blood trails in the sea.
> 
> It will be comical when they compare Uber to Enron, and I'll be laughing the loudest.


Push will come to shove. Either investors will pull funding or they'll throw Travis out and put people in place that can save it.

Uber is lead by a moron.

They are blowing through money at an ungodly pace. This is the issue when you put jack asses in charge that have no experience.

Uber is its own worst enemy.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

I only have 2 more months and im out...
This most be affliated by Uber..Where the spell check????


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

They pissed me off by not paying me on time..I am still waiting 4 days over late


----------



## Uberselectguy

SECOTIME said:


> Travis K is like an evil, more cut throat version of bill gates.. Every time someone gets a ride its like buying a piece of software , volume volume volume..
> 
> Bill gates amassaed great weath due to the shear volume of sales over a long period of time. Persoanl net worth of like 80 billion..god I hope Travis doesn't get that damn wealthy...


Bill Gates Also skirted anti trust, just like uber. Gates operated under the principal of lawlessness, by popular vote of its customers. Just like Uber.

Who suffered. The developers, the brass nuts of software. Just like the drivers with uber.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Yeah Bill Gates was pretty evil too., but now he's atoning for his sins with mass charity giving away all that he earned by crushing everyone else.

I doubt Travis does that in the future after he accumulates more money than you can spend in 3 lifetimes.


----------



## Adieu

black dynamite said:


> UBER COMMERCIAL (reality): Driver comes home after UBERING for seven days straight. Eyes, bloodshot, face, unshaven, clothes disshoveled and wreaking of oder. Empty REDBULL cans hit the pavement as he exits his vehicle. He looks down at his cell phone- earnings for the week: $660! In disgust he slams his phone to the ground while his wife, standing in the doorway screams, "WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN???!!!"


Lyft version : same image, except driver reaffixing his Lyft badge after signing off on a steep-ish bill for ASAP same-day pitstop he towed into 4 hours ago...his phone beeps.

But its not a ping. No, this is Lyft informing him 'someone alleged ... [this time, it's under the influence]'

As a seemingly taunting pack of guarantee emails, demand texts, etc accost driver's phone, his face contorts. And he mumbles,"Influence this time, eh??? And when the heck might I have had time for that?!"


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

cb80907 said:


> Same exact case for Lyft. If only these passengers for Lyft and Uber really knew the truth...


They know the truth dog, trust me. They been conning dudes out of super cheapo rides for years now. Guber for four is cheaper than the city bus, lol. And free water to boot. What's not to love?


----------



## gofry

Uberselectguy said:


> Shorting shares of stock is easy. After you have done your due diligence and conclude the subject shares are likely to fall, you initiate the short position. Most all brokerages have the drop down menu for when you want to trade. On that drop down, you will see BUY, SELL, SELL SHORT, BUY TO COVER SHORT. Once you have shorted, you will see an addition in $$$ to your account cash. This is from "selling stock", in this case stock you don't actually own but borrowed in order to short it. Even though you have the additional cash, you have an offset called "short stock reserve" which offsets. Basically, don't go running out thinking you can buy that new Bentley.
> 
> Once the shorted stock has reached your objective, say 20 dollars down, you then choose the option to "Buy to cover". The profit is the difference between what you sold the stock for, and what you borrowed it back for.
> 
> My shorts as of late are in the solar power sector, energy sector and some brick and mortar retail ( Sears, Best Buy Ect ).
> 
> The adage I like is, stocks go up slow but come down fast.


Shorting stocks is not for retail customers like you, it is very tricky. One short "squeeze" (the price zooms up) and you will have to cover. The only proven method for accumulating wealth via stocks for most people is investing over the long haul and taking advantage of dollar cost averaging. In fact, you shouldn't even try to select stocks, just buy an index fund with low expenses.


----------



## socal_uberx

Uberselectguy said:


> As I posted earlier, I drove for Uber to gain knowledge for a start up myself and several others are launching. It's been a year, I no longer feel ill learn anything more about the uber model.
> 
> Today I sent my letter to terminate the SC agreement. Already received the " What can we do to keep you" email. I replied, "Don't waste your time as you have wasted mine"
> 
> Here are my stats ..
> 
> 896 total rides. $17,056 in earned income. Hourly wage less than $12.00, before gross expenses.
> Rating was 4.91. Five written rider complaints about me, four resolved with no impact.
> Worked the Select category, primarily in the city of San Francisco.
> Added a tad over 24,000 miles to my car, it's fully depreciated so not a big hit.
> Four new tires, three oil changes and countless car washes. I new small dent in pax door.
> After all is said and done, after all expenses ( including a 2 million dollar umbrella policy ), additional $35 a month for auto insurance for ride share, and small misc receipts for this and that
> 
> I actually made $5513 for the duration. That's really pitiful considering the hours spent, exposure to germs and bad pax hygiene, heightened exposure to liability, traffic, countless hours of pax ignorance, pissy notes from UBER,. I could go on, you all get the point.
> 
> The experience has given me plenty to talk about, laugh about and certainly appreciate what UBER does to its drivers.
> 
> I think Travis and his executive team are a disgrace. They typify the "me,my,mine" mentality that I've witnessed over the years. No regard for anyone other than themselves and their stock options.
> 
> Upside, UBER will collapse one way or another. More than likely from driver, political pressure.


hey there, I didn't scroll down any further as it's an older (about 7 months old post) but had you posted actual financials from your time as an UberSelect driver??? I'd love to perform high level analysis of your data (if you don't mind) as you $5.5K of net profits seems low as hell...


----------



## Flarpy

At some point the driver supply will slow and then Uber will collapse. Which is why they're desperately trying to implement autonomous cars.


----------



## Ubernic

socal_uberx said:


> hey there, I didn't scroll down any further as it's an older (about 7 months old post) but had you posted actual financials from your time as an UberSelect driver??? I'd love to perform high level analysis of your data (if you don't mind) as you $5.5K of net profits seems low as hell...


It is really low, not sure what he has as expenses/taxes that cost him $12k extra.


----------



## fwtexguy

If Uber were to have a grave, I would fly to the spot just to piss on its tombstone


----------



## Dunpokethebear

How to you terminate? Ive been looking but cant find anything anywhere.



Uberselectguy said:


> As I posted earlier, I drove for Uber to gain knowledge for a start up myself and several others are launching. It's been a year, I no longer feel ill learn anything more about the uber model.
> 
> Today I sent my letter to terminate the SC agreement. Already received the " What can we do to keep you" email. I replied, "Don't waste your time as you have wasted mine"
> 
> Here are my stats ..
> 
> 896 total rides. $17,056 in earned income. Hourly wage less than $12.00, before gross expenses.
> Rating was 4.91. Five written rider complaints about me, four resolved with no impact.
> Worked the Select category, primarily in the city of San Francisco.
> Added a tad over 24,000 miles to my car, it's fully depreciated so not a big hit.
> Four new tires, three oil changes and countless car washes. I new small dent in pax door.
> After all is said and done, after all expenses ( including a 2 million dollar umbrella policy ), additional $35 a month for auto insurance for ride share, and small misc receipts for this and that
> 
> I actually made $5513 for the duration. That's really pitiful considering the hours spent, exposure to germs and bad pax hygiene, heightened exposure to liability, traffic, countless hours of pax ignorance, pissy notes from UBER,. I could go on, you all get the point.
> 
> The experience has given me plenty to talk about, laugh about and certainly appreciate what UBER does to its drivers.
> 
> I think Travis and his executive team are a disgrace. They typify the "me,my,mine" mentality that I've witnessed over the years. No regard for anyone other than themselves and their stock options.
> 
> Upside, UBER will collapse one way or another. More than likely from driver, political pressure.


----------

